# Pregnant on the pill?



## mymymy

Hey, I need some advice. I am on the pill Gedarel. I missed 2 pills in a row & was on antibiotics for a week aswell. i have been on my break for a week & havent come on my period. I have done a pregnancy test yesterday & it was negative. I went to the doctor this morning who told me that because i only missed two & the antibiotics have a very low impact on the pill. I dont understand why I havent come on my period though! She told me to take a test in two weeks to make sure. Anyone else had anything similar? xx


----------



## skyraaa

hey hun what did u test with? some r more sensitive then others, im on the pill and often miss them lol but iv always come on on the week break, id defo test again if u were u i think it wud show up now do it with morning wee lol. gl hun x


----------



## mymymy

It was a first responce one. I also did a clear blue one the day before, neither done in the morning. 

Would it be possible for me to have sex a couple days before I am due or the day before, fall pregnant & then miss my period, but it wouldnt show on a test because I am only like a week pregnant, does that make sense?

Not sure if i am just clutching at straws. Me & my partner havent even thought about having children, but since this scare i went into panic mode & thought of everything, even really silly things. Now i just cant get the though of it out of my mind. Me & my partner arent ready for a baby, but i just dont know how to get the idea out of my head.

xx


----------



## skyraaa

yes hun makes sence its poss u cud of ovulated later this month if so may b 2 early to show up on a test how often do u miss pills because that can mess about with ur body if its not used 2 missing 1 or 2 likemine lol hope u get the answer u want hun xx


----------



## mymymy

I dont ever miss them. Thanks hun. I will do another test in a couple of weeks if i havent come on and see. xx


----------



## sarahtia

mymymy said:


> Hey, I need some advice. I am on the pill Gedarel. I missed 2 pills in a row & was on antibiotics for a week aswell. i have been on my break for a week & havent come on my period. I have done a pregnancy test yesterday & it was negative. I went to the doctor this morning who told me that because i only missed two & the antibiotics have a very low impact on the pill. I dont understand why I havent come on my period though! She told me to take a test in two weeks to make sure. Anyone else had anything similar? xx

hi i know this is a few days old but i got pregnant on the pill when i missed 1 so you could get pregnant, do you have the instructions 4 the antibiotics as most of them do make thed pill stop working so you could very wel be pregnant. just test again in a few weeks 2 c


----------

